# Ground driving equipment



## MajorClementine (Jun 7, 2011)

Changing this thread to comply with forum rules






So I'm wondering what inexpensive ideas you guys have for starting out my minis with ground driving. Also any good books you've found to be very helpful for someone who is learning from the ground up. Thanks!


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 7, 2011)

You don't need specific ground driving equipment if you have a harness that fits. You can use the harness to ground drive. Granted there are some training techniques that it us nice to have a surcingle for, but it is not necessary to start them with one, especially if $$ is a issue.

You need to get the DVD Teach Your Horse to Drive by Mary Ruth Marks. It will tell you how to get your horse started.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's not okay to post want ads on the forum but you're welcome to put such things on the free saleboard.







MajorClementine said:


> Also if someone could let me know the list of equipment I need for ground driving. Also the best books you have found on the subject. Thanks for all the help.


Now that part we can do.



There really isn't much that's needed, just a whip, bit, bridle, reins and a surcingle of some kind which as Myrna said can be a harness saddle. You can easily find an open bridle for around $20-30, a good Weaver brand no-pinch snaffle or mullen are around $12, you can make your own lines with a couple of snaps from the hardware store and some rope, and a nylon surcingle can be had for around $25. You can do a LOT with that if you're creative!

Good books would include:

"101 Longeing and Long Lining Exercises English and Western: A Ringside Guide," by Cherry Hill 

"Horse Training In-Hand: A Modern Guide to Working from the Ground: Long Lines, Long and Short Reins, Work on the Longe," by Ellen Schuthof-Lesmeister

"Carriage Driving, Updated Edition (Classic Edition): A Logical Approach Through Dressage Training," by Heike Bean

I know I have many more, I'll check when I get home.

Leia


----------



## Mominis (Jun 8, 2011)

HI Major! Having absoultely no mini-sized tack last year when I started ground driving Shake, I feel your pain.

I bought an El Cheap-o harness off of ebay. I wouldn't actually use it to put him to, I ordered a new one for that this year, but it was great for starting out. I just used twine to tie down the shaft lugs and used those as my lower ring on the surcingle. In fact, Eli (our two year old) is now wearing that same ol' thing as we are getting the basics on him.

A good whip is important. I used my longe whip in the beginning and then moved on the a driving whip when we moved on to ground driving. I also got a lot of mileage out of my longing caveson and my home-made long lines (see Leia's post). I know some agree and some don't agree with ground driving in the beginning off of a longe caveson, but it sure worked great for Shake. With those four basic pieces of equipment, you can sure get a good start and give yourself time to save for your bridle, a decent training surcingle, and all of the other stuff.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 13, 2011)

I am going to start with a riding bridle and mild bit, long lines and training videos Never trained before so am going to take it easy. I will probably pick up an inexpensive nylon harness for the rest until I feel he is ready to start behind a cart. Going to go very slow, don't care if we don't get to that level until next summer. My biggest concern is that my boy refuses to understand my verbal cues for walk, trot and whoa.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 13, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> My biggest concern is that my boy refuses to understand my verbal cues for walk, trot and whoa.


Are your cues clear enough? Just like with teaching kids, it is rarely a case that they "refuse to understand" so much as we, their trainers, have not presented the information in a way they can (or are motivated) to learn.

Break it down into smaller steps and make the right thing easy for him. Praise. And seek help from professionals!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 13, 2011)

Use the same cues in hand that you will in harness. When you lead him and stop, say whoa. When you walk on, cluck and say walk, etc. ALWAYS walk a green horse like you were doing a Showmanship class. NEVER let them drag behind you. If you use the verbal cues in hand, they transfer quite readily to the under harness training. Consistency is the absolute key.

Myrna


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 13, 2011)

When I practice walking with him with "walk" as the cue word, he drags behind and I end up pulling him to keep up. My hubby tried working with him, was proud of how seven was walking with him until he was bit on the hand. Seven also nips at me when I ask him to do something he doesn't want to do. He is quite lazy.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like Seven has been training YOU!



"I don't do that." "I will nip you if you do something I dislike."

Excuse me?!

Who's in charge here?








I know what you're going through as my Kody is the world's most bull-headed horse when he wants to be, but my Lord he'd think the sky had fallen on him if he ever tried that.






I'm all for the sort of touchy-feely training that drives Myrna nuts



but Seven is just being a total brat and you're letting him. He needs a "come to Jesus meeting" and to get a little respect for you as the higher-ranking herd member.

Take a short whip out with you the next time you do a leading lesson and carry it in your other hand projecting out behind your back towards Seven's hip. If he doesn't walk off when you do, give him a tap with the whip on his hip. Should he do something stupid like try to bite you, back him up 90 miles an hour and make him think he's going to die. You have about five seconds to convince him he just made the biggest mistake in the world, then it's over. Give him a second to think about it then return to your leading posture and calmly ask him again to work. He does not get a choice in this stuff. He is not the boss. You are.

When he does it right, we replace the metaphorical stick with the metaphorical carrot. Praise, praise, praise, and he gets to quit the annoying task for a few minutes. For a lazy horse that's the best reward! They learn it's much easier to do the task right the first time than to have to do it over and over and over....

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup, what Leia said. You have a problem with labor and management. He needs to be labor and you management. When those two roles get reversed, you have problems.

Myrna


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 14, 2011)

I was told a few years ago that I shouldn't have a riding horse at home because I am too easy going. Guess the same is true with minis, I have done the "come to Jesus" with him, he held such a grudge about it that I couldn't do anything with him for days after.


----------

